# Golden Tegu *First Post*



## Nos (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,
My golden tegu has decided not to come out from under his substrate these past three days, I have had him for about 6 months, and normally he comes out every day around noon and basks, how ever these past days he hasnt been coming out at all and we have been worried,
only way i can lure him out is with some food or digging him up which he hates. 
anyone have an idea why he would be doing this.


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2012)

Colombian tegus brumate which is a form of hibernation. They don't completely hibernate but will eat less and often burrow/sleep for a few days at a time.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 18, 2012)

Like James said, it's normal for Colombians to slow down in winter. Just make sure he's got fresh drinking water if he wakes up and is thirsty. Don't fret too much, my friend.


----------



## MadameButterfly (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine is doing the same thing at the moment and I was as worried as you (read my thread called "Tegu questions" if you want) but the guys here helped calm me down so I'd recommened listening to their advice. I have just left her now, as James said change his water everyday and also keep the heat lamp on 12 hours a day and mist the tank with water (from a spray bottle) just to keep the humidity up and I assume he will come out when he is ready. It is better off not to disturb him at the moment or he will be distressed. I understand how you are feeling at the moment because I'm going through it to but I am taking the advice of the professionals here at this point because they know what they are talking about.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 18, 2012)

Also to add on to what everyone else said, I dont recommend digging him up now or ever, like you said he hates it so hes trying to say stop digging me up, you can start to lose his trust by doing that. Same thing goes for a hide in the cage, you never want to mess with them when they are in it, its not their safe place/hide if they know they can be disturbed in it


----------



## thamilton219 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well mines hibernates somewhat and hes a colombian baw tegu when temps gets a little low they do that for like a few weeks to a month

When temp gose down just alittle they slow down there matabalisum and its like a 3 week to month hibernation


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 19, 2012)

As previously stated, it may be that he/she is brumating. I suggest you leave him be for the time being and only feed him if he's out and about. Change the water daily, as previously stated, and if he continues to stay under, reduce your light cycle. But continue to supply him with fresh water. Digging him up will definitely stress him more and more, give it a few more weeks to a month and he most probably will be back to his usual self. You don't want to break any trust bonds you may have already built with him.

How big is he? Mind posting some pics of your gu and the setup?

And finally, welcome to Tegu Talk. If you have any questions, fire away.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 19, 2012)

They can't tolerate temps as low as Argentines, so I wouldn't let the enclosure temps get too low. But it is natural that it cools off in our winter time. Mine used to do that, too. When I keep the temp warmer, they seem to hide less.


----------



## Nos (Jan 27, 2012)

OK what would you guys say is a good temp on the cool side at night. durring the day it stays around 80*F and drops to just below 75*F at night


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 27, 2012)

Nos said:


> OK what would you guys say is a good temp on the cool side at night. durring the day it stays around 80*F and drops to just below 75*F at night



Those are good cooler/night temps. As long as it doesn't dip too far below 75, your tegu will be a happy camper.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 30, 2012)

That's about what I do. In the winter, night temps can be from 68-75 degrees. In the summer, night temps are about 78 degrees. During the day, the cool side temps are 80, warm side 90, basking is 105-ish.


----------

